# Elektrik und Luft



## Flo (26 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ist jemandem von euch eine Vorschrift oder ein Grund bekannt (ausser Kundenvorschriften), die Pneumatik einer Anlage (Ventile) nicht in den Elektro Schaltschrank zu integrieren?

MfG,
Flo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juni 2009)

vorschriften kenne ich jetzt nicht, aber gut finde ich das auch nicht.
Mit der Zeit wird Mann da undichtigkeiten bekommen und sehr warscheinlich wird sich ein Ölfilm auf der Elektrik bilden, dieser bindet dann wieder Staub und Dreck. Meiner Ansicht nach sollte die Pneumatik extern montiert werden.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## The Big B. (26 Juni 2009)

Eine Vorschrift dafür kenne ich zwar nicht, aber bei uns ist es so dass die Pneumatik zum Aufgabengebiet der Schlosser gehört und die haben im Schaltschrank bzw. an unter Spannung stehenden Anlagen nichts zu suche da sie keine ausgebildete Elektrofachkraft sind.


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Wir haben von Festo Ventilinseln im Einsatz, die hat oben die Ventile und am anderen Ende die Klemmen für die Rückmelde-Sensoren.

Und nun?

zu den Schlossern montieren (zugängliche Klemmen)
zu den Elektrikern montieren (Ventile + "Schwarzfinger" im Klemmkasten)

--> wir haben´s in den Klemmkästen montiert und die Elektriker sind nun auch für die Ventile zuständig   



MfG


----------



## MSB (26 Juni 2009)

Also in vielen Betrieben die ich kenne, mit "Mengen" an Pneumatik vor allem Lebensmittelindustrie,
da ist jedes Problem zunächst elektrisch, und da wenn der Pneumatische Antrieb vor lauter "Freude" aus der Halle springt.
Also insofern stellt sich dieses Problem hier nicht wirklich.

Definitive Vorschriften dagegen wirds wohl eher nicht geben,
eine "klassische" Ventilinstel z.B. Bürkert und Co. haben ja auch normale Schraubklemmen,
mit denen die Ventile angesteuert werden, oder in der "Nobelvariante" wie von Sockenralf beschrieben
auch Anschlussmöglichkeiten für Rückmeldungen (Initiatore, Reedkontakte ...)
Also ist der Schrank ohnehin als Elektroschrank anzusehen, in welchem ein Schlosser theoretisch sowieso nichts zu suchen hat.

Das mit dem Ölfilm ist zwar sicher richtig, sicher auch nicht schön, aber effektiv doch auch wieder ziemlich egal,
für irgendwelche elektrischen Komponenten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## jabba (27 Juni 2009)

1. War hier nur die Frage ob die Teile zusammen in den *Schaltschrank* dürfen
2. DIN 60204-1 (unsere Bibel sagt)


> 11.2.2 Räumliche Trennung oder Gruppenbildung
> Nichtelektrische Teile und Geräte, die nicht direkt zur elektrischen Ausrüstung gehören, dürfen nicht innerhalb
> der Gehäuse, die Schaltgeräte enthalten, angeordnet sein. Geräte wie Magnetventile sollten von der
> übrigen elektrischen Ausrüstung getrennt werden (z. B. in einem getrennten Einbauraum).
> ...


----------



## Sesssko (29 Juni 2009)

Ich würde Ventile aus einem weiteren, eher praktischen Grund, nicht in den Schaltschrank bauen. Wenn du das Ventil einschaltest und anschließend erstmal 20m Schlauch unter Druck gesetzt werden müssen, sind die Reaktionszeiten deines Zylinders etc. nicht gerade gut.


----------



## Markus (29 Juni 2009)

wir hatten auch schon bestimmte regelventile im schaltschrank.
diese sind aber räumlich durch dickes plexiglas getrennt.
(siehe jabbas zitat aus der 60204)

wenn man dicke luftschläuche hat, dann kann das sogar recht gefährlich werden wenn sich dieser löst und dir wild um sich schlagend den innraum deines schatschrankes demoliert...
...solange nur automaten "ausgeschlagen" werden ist das zwar nicht schön aber nicht unbedingt gefährtlich, werden aber z.b. die kontaktblöcke von austastern oder not-halt tastern abgeschlagen, dann sind diese wirkungslos...


----------



## Marco D. (1 Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit,
die bisher beste Begründung, die ich zu dem Thema gehört habe, ist folgende: kommt es zu einem Brand ( entweder im Schaltschrank oder Kanal) und der Schlauch schmilzt, gibt es einen prima Brandbeschleuniger.

bis dahin
Marco


----------



## Herrminator2 (22 September 2009)

Weiterhin besteht die Möglichkeit das sich bewegende Pneumatikschläuche die Kabel aufscheuern. Kommt leider in der Praxis immer wieder vor. 

Es gibt bestimmte Arten von altem Pneumatiköl welches sich nicht mit elektronischen Komponenten verträgt. Der feine Ölnebel in der Luft verharzt wenn er kalt wird. Was dann beim Einschalten der Maschine schon öfters zu zerstörten Platinen geführt hat.


----------



## hausenm (23 September 2009)

Nun wir haben in einigen Pharmamaschinen die Ventile in den Schrank gelegt (Kundenvorschrift) da eine Kontamination der Umgebung mit Pneumatiköl vermieden werden soll. Die Abluft wurde "gesammelt" und die Einheit war in einer Kunststoffbox untergebracht.
So long


----------



## Herrminator (24 September 2009)

Ja, so gehts auch. Ist mit etwas mehr Auwand verbunden, aber in dem Falle klar die beste Lösung.


----------



## sailor (4 Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin auch gegen Pneumatik im Schaltschrank. Ich hatte aber mal einen Schaltsschrank zum Ausschlachten (Alte SPS=>S7) in einer wirklich staubigen Umgebung, der sah aus wie neu, weil der Elektriker ein kleines Schläuchlein von der  Druckluftversorgung abzweigte und mit Drossel in den Schrank (unten im Kabelabfang) legte. Da kam zwar nur ein laues Lüftchen raus aber mit absolut perfekten Erfolg! Sehr zu empfehlen würd ich sgaen.
Gruß

Sailor


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

schon mal durchgerechnet, was eine solche Lösung im Unterhalt kostet?

Da wird dir schwindelig werden

MfG


----------



## Herrminator2 (5 Oktober 2009)

Genau da liegt das Problem. 

Wenn wir von einem Systemdruck von 6 Bar ausgehen haben wir bei einem Schlauch mit 1 mm Innendurchmesser reine Erzeugungskosten von rund 340 € im Jahr. Rechnet man Aufbereitung und Verteilung dazu kommt man auf rund 800 €. Leider weiß man auch nicht was in der Luft alles enthalten ist.


----------



## sailor (6 Oktober 2009)

Ich sagte ja, es war ein Druckminderer davor. => keine 6 bar sondern vielleicht 0,1 bar. da siehts dann schon anders aus, oder? Was in der Luft enthalten ist? Druckminderer mit integrierten Filter => ok. Der Schrank und die verdrahtete Logik darin (u.a.) sah aus wie neu! Was kostet ein Schranklüfter (Überdruck + Reststaub, weil Filter eh nicht gewechselt wird,...) übers Jahr gesehen, du Rechnenkünstler?
Grüße
Sailor


----------



## Ladde (22 Oktober 2009)

Weiss zufällig jemand ob es erlaubt ist Elektro und Pneumatik in Kabelkanälen
zu verlegen?


----------



## hausenm (22 Oktober 2009)

Wenn unter "Pneumatik" die Verschlauchung geneint ist. Kanal mit Trennsteg ist dann iO, vorrausgesetzt es scheuert nichts.


----------



## Ladde (22 Oktober 2009)

Gibt es dafür eine Vorschrift?VDE oder so.


----------



## hausenm (23 Oktober 2009)

Vorschrift im eigentlichen Sinne nicht, aber es gibt ja "neben" der VDE auch einige "Methoden" (Kundenvorschriften) die besondere Gegebenheiten "regeln". Das Hauptproblem ist, wie schon Helmut geschrieben hat die kontaminierte Abluft (Öl Staub etc.) bei einer reinen "Verschlauchung" tritt diese nicht auf- und einige Kunde begrenzen die Anzahl der Versorgungstrassen (Kanäle- Britschen). "Berühmt" dafür ist die Pharmaindustrie., dann  bleibt nichts anderes übrig als "gemischte" Kanäle zu verwenden. Dieses Vorgehen findet sich dann, wie eingangs gesagt, in Kundenvorschriften wieder.


----------

